# John Flavel On the Sinai Covenant and the Covenant of Grace



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 29, 2012)

”I read, Gal 3:19, for what end God published the Law 430 years after the promise was made to Abraham and find it was added because of transgressions. it was put to, not set up by itself alone as a distinct covenant, but added as an appendix to the covenant of Grace; whence it is plain God added the Sinai Law to the promise, with evangelical ends and purposes.” — John Flavel, “Works” Vol. 6, pg. 336

‎”The Law was added because of transgressions, that is, to restrain sin in the World, and to convince sinners under guilt, of another righteousness than their own, even that of Christ, and for the same ends God added it to the promise. I always did and shall preach the Law, and I am persuaded, without the least danger of mingling law and gospel, life and death together, in your sense. It is plain to me that in the publication of the Law on Sinai, God did not in the least intend to give them so much as a direction how to obtain justification by their most punctual obedience to its precepts, that being to fallen man utterly impossible.” — John Flavel, “Works” Vol. 6, pg. 336

‎”And though the matter and substance of the law of nature be found be found in the Sinai covenant, strictly taken for the 10 Commandments; yet the ends and intentions of God in that terrible Sinai dispensation were twofold; 1) To convince fallen man of the sinfulness and impotency of his nature, and the impossibility of obtaining righteousness by the law, and so by a blessed necessity, drive him to Christ, his only remedy. And, 2) To be a standing rule of duty, both towards God and man, to the end of the World. ” — John Flavel, “Works” Vol. 6, pg. 339
View attachment 2772


----------



## Unoriginalname (Mar 29, 2012)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> ”I read, Gal 3:19, for what end God published the Law 430 years after the promise was made to Abraham and find it was added because of transgressions. it was put to, not set up by itself alone as a distinct covenant, but added as an appendix to the covenant of Grace; whence it is plain God added the Sinai Law to the promise, with evangelical ends and purposes.” — John Flavel, “Works” Vol. 6, pg. 336


 That is a very interesting insight thanks for posting it.


----------



## mvdm (Mar 29, 2012)

If you don't mind my adding a quote, Flavel's view harmonizes nicely with Thomas Boston:


_1. What covenant is this ? It is the covenant whereby he was Israel's God before the giving of the law on Sinai; for this plainly relates to a former relation betwixt them, by virtue of which they were brought out of Egypt. This was then no other but the covenant with Abraham and his seed, Gen. xvii. 7. and xv. 18. and by virtue of the covenant-promise to Abraham, it was, that they were delivered out of Egypt, Gen. xv. 13, 14, &c. That was not the covenant of works, for it is still opposed to the law, Rom. iv. therefore it is the covenant of grace._Thomas Boston on the Mosaic covenant: {Vol. 2 of Works of Thomas Boston, “on the preface to the 10 commandments}.


----------

